# [Help needed!] Camera Relay Software



## jempage (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy CBers,

I've had a good look on the forums and so far have turned up no dice, so I'm hoping you'll know what I'm talking about.

I'm looking for a piece of software that can take a live camera feed from the stage, and then overlay it with show call information, such as item numbers, times, running order, etc, for redistribution to the venues CCTV system.

From memory it was a Mac app that could run off a Mini, but I don't recall any other info.

I could have sworn I bookmarked it on the forums but I can't for the life of me find the link again.

Any help or other suggestions appreciated!


----------



## cpf (Nov 23, 2013)

QLab? Isadora?


----------



## cbarrett92 (Nov 23, 2013)

ProPresenter would work well here. Plus they have a full featured demo availible to make sure you like/it works before you buy. The demo only puts a watermark on the output.

It's worth trying out.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 27, 2013)

> We tend to recommend against doing live feeds through a computer. The problem with this is not a software issue, but a hardware one. All video manipulation methods have latency, even if you're using a $100,000 switcher. Going through FireWire and the computer is usually the worst. As such, the feeding of a live video image into PVP, ProPresenter, or any other software package for that matter is best left to a video switching device, which our customers use with great results. Hence the criticism of this type of feature.



http://www.renewedvision.com/propresenter.php#live-video

It depends on the purpose. We've used ProPresenter for live video and it works, but poorly. If you're running a big screen behind your performer with a live video feed, you really need a switcher. If you're just looking for something that can do keying or bottom 1/3 type stuff for ancillary rooms, ProPresenter could work, but I would think there are cheaper solutions out there if image quality isn't a huge issue. 

I like what ProPresenter can do, but we have had many issues with customer support and updates. After they released v.5 it's been bug after bug. When it works, there is nothing better I've found for worship service show control though.


----------



## cbarrett92 (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree. After version 3, (when they added windows support at the release of v4?) it seemed to go downhill. We are still running 4 at the place I work.

Hmmm... Had not read that on the ProPresnter website before, very interesting. I guess I take back using it if even the developers don't advise using it. I had not used that feature myself, but knew it was there and thought it might be what the OP was thinking of.


----------



## IAmLumenator (Dec 22, 2013)

There are devices all over the internet, check this guy out: http://www.ambery.com/pcvgatovimeg.html


----------

